# New Track - 'Legionnaire'



## scottbuckley (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey Guys,

This is my first music post in a very long time, as I haven't really written much in the last 6 months. Anyway, I was feeling a wee bit bored recently and so I grabbed a beer and pounded this out - 

http://www.scottbuckley.com.au/downloads/sb_legionnaire.mp3

It's a goofy over-the-top adventure theme, but good fun nonetheless... although, sequencing it up makes me dream of getting some new libraries - I'm really getting sick of hearing the same tacky strings and brass samples over and over (mostly EW Gold... the OLD version). Enjoy .

-s


----------



## mixolydian (Sep 16, 2009)

I like it. What happen if you grab two or three beers?


----------



## scottbuckley (Sep 16, 2009)

mixolydian @ Wed Sep 16 said:


> I like it. What happen if you grab two or three beers?



Hmm... must try that sometime ...

-s


----------



## gatacca (Sep 16, 2009)

It's really good =)

I love it! You really bring out the life out of EWQLSO library. 

What beer did u had? :twisted:


----------



## Johnny22 (Sep 16, 2009)

Great composition and great mockup, you should drink more beer.

Cheers o-[][]-o


----------



## scottbuckley (Sep 16, 2009)

gatacca @ Wed Sep 16 said:


> What beer did u had? :twisted:









Crown Lager - Beer of Kings. o-[][]-o 

-s


----------



## Daniel James (Sep 16, 2009)

Sound amazing.

If Hans Zimmer and World Of Warcraft got it on the result would be something like this xD

Dan


----------



## robteehan (Sep 16, 2009)

Fun tune!

The brass sounds very good most of the time, but sometimes those short notes don't "speak" clearly which is a dead 'synth' giveaway to me. Sounds like the 'core' of the sound doesn't get a chance to arrive.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Sep 17, 2009)

Great work, Scott. I like it. Nice mockup / mix.


----------



## Lunatique (Sep 19, 2009)

scottbuckley @ Tue Sep 15 said:


> I haven't really written much in the last 6 months.



Aren't you composing music for film trailers in L.A. these days? Did something happen?


----------



## stevenson-again (Sep 19, 2009)

crownies....beer of wifebeaters....

hehe

scott. fantastic stuff....really great. likewise wondering why you haven't written much in 6 months. things that slow back in Oz? i wish things were just a touch slower here...i suppose i shouldn't complain but i would like to get some sleep from time to time...


----------



## scottbuckley (Sep 23, 2009)

Lunatique @ Sat Sep 19 said:


> Aren't you composing music for film trailers in L.A. these days? Did something happen?



I was, until I moved back to Oz in November last year. The work was great, but the circumstances weren't. I also was writing endlessly writing so much scaling trailer stuff that I forgot how to appreciate music - kinda did my head in a bit. 

But I've cooled off, and now I'm powering up the engines again .

-s


----------



## Pros (Sep 23, 2009)

Just listened to this and all the stuff at your site and now I need about 15 beers cause ill never be this good =/


----------

